
Ask HN: Quick question about your professional relationships - recmend
Just want to get hackers, makers and operators opinion on this.<p>- Are you maintaining your professional relationships? Why?<p>- How hard is it to maintain your professional relationships?
======
helloandrewpark
I maintain them for 1) job opportunities in the future 2) Professional
learning by discussing best practices or challenges they overcame

I don't have that large of a network so it's pretty easy to manage my
relationships. Mainly text and misc messaging apps

------
sharemywin
Since I had kids it seems practically impossible.

~~~
recmend
I hear you clear from your short response :) Other than time, What's the next
hardest thing?

